# This Mess



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Scioto, Big Walnut, SF Licking, Kokosing, and Hocking are all at flood stages, and it looks like we could get some serious storms the next two days. At least it seems like there is an end in site. Things should dry up quickly with some fair summer weather. 

I hope this year's spawns aren't being damaged, but that is probably too much to hope for at this point.

Be careful out there. People slip in and drown in rivers all the time when conditions are like this.


----------



## jzkoenig (Jun 6, 2013)

FINALLY! If were lucky we may be able to fish some parts of those mentioned rivers this weekend but more likely next week if that forecast holds up.


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

Drove past the Kokosing today in Howard. Up over the banks farther than I have ever seen. Gonna be 2 weeks before you will be able to fish down this way. On another note Apple Valley got lowered 2-3 feet over the weekend. I am sure that didn't help the situation either downstream of Howard. The management of the marina were getting complaints of the water being too high and damaging peoples boats. I had just fished it Friday and I would say even with all the rain we had in the past 2 weeks the water levels were at an acceptable level. As of yesterday 1pm the levels were so low many people had almost dry docks! Kind of one of those situations where more rain would help the lake but detrimental to others downstream!


----------



## foton (Nov 25, 2012)

You can still fish. Just adapt your technique to fit your environment.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just drove over the little walnut in Canal Winchester. Its going to be out of its banks before long.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

yea hopefully the spawn wasn't hurt to bad...on a bright side all the rain has kept h20temps down on the lakes an the fish still seem to be in late spring/early summer patterns


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

streamstalker said:


> Be careful out there. People slip in and drown in rivers all the time when conditions are like this.


I agree streamstalker - 
It'll take a while to get back to safe conditions at this point. This has been a wet 2-1/2 weeks.

Be careful, and don't take chances.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haven't seen the kokosing in a couple days..but it was nasty when I last seen it hezzer... I've been camping since monday up near lexington and dang has this rain made a mess of it.. .good thing I moved the cooler of beer next to the tent or I'd be miserable!!...also for you clearfork fishers.. good luck firstly every park access is closed. We fishing near the marina at the bridgebthat crosses the river. .. water is just feet away from the bottom of the bridge..its a wreck!!! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Just heard on the news that they had to rescue 4 canoer's in perry county.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

One of these idiots was interviewed on WBNS 10TV and he said he would do it again. 'Cause it's fun!

They should be charged with inducing panic. And they should pay all of the vehicle costs, wages, and benefits, of all those involved in their rescue.

http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2013/07/09/crooksville-multiple-people-rescued-from-water.html


----------



## Hezzer (Feb 26, 2012)

Just made a drive across Knox County to assess the river. Kokosing is really bad. Not sure how much more water it will take before parts of Millwood Road are under water. Apple Valley Lake was lowered on Sat 2-3 feet. Just drove down to the boat ramp and it is back to where it was prior to the lowering. Not sure how much rain we got last night but it must of been an ass load! Pictures are of Kokosing River at Millwood Canoe Access.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

This sucks. Lost March and now July's probably toast. Stupid smallie habit. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedhdAngler78 (Jul 7, 2013)

Feeling the pain. Every fishing trip I've attempted these last two Weeks has been a wash out! 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

It's not all bad. Floods help clean the rivers, moving gravel around, making holes deeper, cleaning the banks. Last year we needed a few massive floods, flows got way too low and full of algea and gunk. Love going out after these gully washers and seeing a different river.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Deazl666 said:


> This sucks. Lost March and now July's probably toast. Stupid smallie habit.


July is far from toast, unless we get another 10+ day spree of nothing but scattered strong thunderstorms. Sure we may get another shower or two in the next 20 days, but nothing like we've seen in the past 3 weeks. This coming weeks forecast of 0 rain and moderate temperatures will allow almost all local flows to come down, fast. Remember these fish haven't been feeding well the past 2-3 weeks and are likely borderline starving at this point, look for a phenomenal bite once the creeks/rivers get to a *decent* level (decent may not be what most of you consider "optimal" btw...).


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

StuckAtHome said:


> It's not all bad. Floods help clean the rivers, moving gravel around, making holes deeper, cleaning the banks. Last year we needed a few massive floods, flows got way too low and full of algea and gunk. Love going out after these gully washers and seeing a different river.


The Olentangy was roaring below Dodridge today; the freshly exposed river to the south is likely getting re-worked in ways we can't even imagine. Going to be some good holes all throughout that stretch when the water finally comes down...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

acklac7 said:


> This coming weeks forecast of 0 rain and moderate temperatures will allow almost all local flows to come down, fast.


Yeah, it's nothing like when the levels get this way in the spring and take forever to come down. It's like the difference between putting a wet blanket in the dryer on cool vs. hot. All the plants are drinking it up too.

I woke up this morning with plans to drive 1:45 to the closest flow I could find. It's blown out now too. Let's hope we don't get the severe weather they are calling for today.



> Love going out after these gully washers and seeing a different river.


Yeah, there are going to be some changes out there...Watch out for that tree!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Might try for Friday Neil,give me a ring Thursday

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

StuckAtHome said:


> Might try for Friday Neil,give me a ring Thursday
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's optimistic. It might happen if we don't get much from this last front, which is coming tonight and looks like it could be the worst yet.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Who knows, just want to get out and try my new Abu Garcia rod, tried to buy one from where Larry works but he bought most of them up himself! 
Can always float the one me you and Larry did a few weeks back, it's high but falls quickly, or we could hit New water that's controlled by Corp of engineers, most are dumping insane water now, but come down to fishable levels faster than others

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

TOSA has an outing planned for Saturday. It was supposed to be at Highbanks Metro Park. I called the dam operator wondering if maybe they'll be holding water. He said, they'll be cranking at about 4000 cfs on Saturday. Our contingency plan for bad flows is Alum Creek Lake. So, that is where we'll be Saturday. Probably try to be done before most of the yahoos come out. 

So, the campus area for the Olentangy River is going to get a facelift for sure.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

This last line pumped out some water, 1-2 inchs in some spots north of us, sit back and watch the black dots come up on the USGS site lol. I am thinking it is a good thing we didn't get caught in this one Neil. 

The good thing is my door is now open, and the air feels really good. I need a fishing fix really bad though. 

Be safe out there, water at these levels is nothing to play with.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

On that note anyone up for a float , Scioto is up to 16k CFS around Chilli! lol


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

This is unbelievably stupid. I'm glad they're ok. But they need to be protected from themselves. And they need to be fined for putting the first-responders in danger.

http://www.nbc4i.com/story/22805230/boats-and-divers-dispatched-to-person-in-water


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

My beloved koko.. haven't seen it this high in good while. . This is the pipesville access..







There's about 15' of path missing..







.................. (I'm on vacation and really wanted to yak down it this week..this is more or less my response to it along with a blank stare and a slight tear forming in my eye)







Lastly as I left I heard running water coming from over the hill at the parking lot... usually its just a wooded area... today ...well It looks like a scene of "swamp people"....
goan'go ou' en get meh some 'gatahs boehs!!
..(in well a less swampy english: gonna go out and get me some gators boys)....
..


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Wow! Not only 15' of the path, but a good 6 ft of depth as well. That is freaking nuts! 

Maybe it will clear out that path just north of it. 

Thanks for sharing. 

Neil I think you are right, Factory Rapids would be something to see... Actually you might not even notice it with the water that high.


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Wow! Not only 15' of the path, but a good 6 ft of depth as well. That is freaking nuts!
> 
> Maybe it will clear out that path just north of it.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it clears out a lot of the debris and not just leave more! Lol
And I'm guessing your familiar with the area if you know of the factory rapids.. here's a shot of the bridge







Usually there's what a good 10-12' drop between bridge to water.. I was amazed to see just how close the water was to the bridge being that its a fairly high bridge!. My second pic above was take from the big stone wall where the old bridge met land and honestly there wasn't much of a drop before water.
Also whereabouts are the factory rapids? They before or past honey run falls..haven't kayaked that far yet.. class 3 sort of intimidates me. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Factory rapids with that high water would be nothing, actually it's much harder to run when it's low, at that flow the rock's would be completely gone, might have some interesting water features though, like wave trains, won't catch me near any of these creeks in the yak, only idiots think that's fun

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

I have Alum Creek downstream from dam behind my home and I have seen kids tubing on the water that is currently 5 ' higher then normal

Stupidity and youthfulness is a bad combination

Carpe Diem


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

As anyone else notice the future forecast change?. Just looked at it... all those days of scattered thunderstorms weren't there last night. :-/

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jzkoenig (Jun 6, 2013)

dstiner86 said:


> As anyone else notice the future forecast change?. Just looked at it... all those days of scattered thunderstorms weren't there last night. :-/
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


The forecast I saw has only a slight chance this weekend and a great chance next weekend. Were in dire need of a weather pattern change! The jet stream coming down from Canada needs to shift ASAP if we want to touch these rivers again this month.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Take a look at the forecast in my OP, and then look at this. :disapointed:


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Take a look at the forecast in my OP, and then look at this. :disapointed:


I knew I shouldn't have said anything about little to no rain for the rest of the month


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/610day/610prcp.new.gif

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/814day/814prcp.new.gif

Looks like above normal rain for awhile
Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

acklac7 said:


> I knew I shouldn't have said anything about little to no rain for the rest of the month


Next time atleast knock on wood when you say stuff like that  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mattk22 (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it possible to get a boat in at O'Shay. I am going there tonight. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

jzkoenig said:


> The forecast I saw has only a slight chance this weekend and a great chance next weekend. Were in dire need of a weather pattern change! The jet stream coming down from Canada needs to shift ASAP if we want to touch these rivers again this month.


We need for that massive bubble of high pressure sitting over NM to shift over to the Ohio valley for a couple weeks.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

if you do get out on oshay tonite if you could let us know the conditions.
this saturday is the wounded warrior event and a few of us will be taking veterans out. would be nice to know what we are in for....sigh



Mattk22 said:


> Is it possible to get a boat in at O'Shay. I am going there tonight.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

One of my favorite sites, click on Ohio, select last seven days and see how much rain we got, really helpful real time to see if the head waters of your flow got hammered.

http://water.weather.gov/precip/

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jzkoenig (Jun 6, 2013)

StuckAtHome said:


> One of my favorite sites, click on Ohio, select last seven days and see how much rain we got, really helpful real time to see if the head waters of your flow got hammered.
> 
> http://water.weather.gov/precip/
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


May it be worth starting a thread on here with our favorite weather links?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

So mad! Alum Creek (proper) was almost back to normal levels and definitely would have been fishable this afternoon. Little did I know the opened up the spillway at the Reservoir and now it's 2' higher!!

I guess the good news is it will be good to go after they shut it down as long as we don't get anymore rain.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah - Was thinking about heading to Alum on Sunday - I haven't had the boat out for a couple weeks and thought Sunday would be a great day. Looks like I may head to Buckeye instead.


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Backyard Alum Creek down stream of damn. At least 7 feet over

Carpe Diem


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

Was hanging in Westerville today and the creek was way out of its banks and muddy as ever. It was so high that the bike path was closed.


----------

